# Jap fest knockhill



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was finally nice to see some showcasing especially at the knockhill event where in recent year's with cost's rising trade stand's have slowly dissapeared.
However with a lack of impression as to the event i was delighted to see the guys pushing out there stock from infinity wax, with detailed demo's and full breakdowns of the product's ive a funny feeling we'll be seeing a fair few of there range's pop up on here over the next coming month's.

http://www.infinitywax.com/


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

they had an a5 on air there a few weeks ago at the mcrae rally challenge. autosmart also had a stand.

i bought the infinity snowfoam, however i still have to try it. i was going to do a review but a previous post asking about it anyone had heard of them got deleted. so no point wasting my time doing one if its going to get deleted as well.


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Were about to start a sponsorship with Detailing world and get the ball rolling. We were actually supposed to at the beginning of May but I have totally forgotten to sort it all out with the hectic workload weve had. I could show you some nice results from our products but I will wait untill were all paid up.


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

nappy said:


> they had an a5 on air there a few weeks ago at the mcrae rally challenge. autosmart also had a stand.
> 
> i bought the infinity snowfoam, however i still have to try it. i was going to do a review but a previous post asking about it anyone had heard of them got deleted. so no point wasting my time doing one if its going to get deleted as well.


Did you ever try the Snowfoam? We're now paid sponsors so nothing will be deleted.


----------



## cipriani (Oct 9, 2014)

Now official sponsors so feel free to ask any questions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

